# Thor Motor Coach



## Adventure in the Burbs (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello there....

I'm looking at a Thor Class C Super Diesel.  There seems to be two different brands associated with Thor.  One is Four Winds and one is Chateau.  Each have the same price, same floor plans etc.  What exactly is the difference.  The only difference I see is maybe the exterior colors.

Thanks for any help....


----------



## C Nash (Apr 29, 2016)

Are they the same year model?


----------



## Adventure in the Burbs (Apr 29, 2016)

C Nash said:


> Are they the same year model?


yep. Even on the Thor Website. I thought maybe Thor just has different brands they work under. If you look at their website it appears that own many different brands.


----------



## Alejandra Donnellon (May 10, 2016)

search at Google


----------

